# Macbook gets hot...any reason to be concerned?



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi,

I have borrowed an Apple from a family member who just got a new MacBook. It is running fine and no problems, but I notice it gets hot on the bottom, fairly quickly. A couple of times when trying to access the NPR playlist, safari stopped responding and I had to quit the application. During the time it was not responding that little colored circle kept rotating and the fan came on and sounded like it was getting louder and louder until I got it to shut down the safari application and shut close the cover for it to go into hibernation. I also have been laying the macbook down on the bed upside down so that the bottom would cool faster.

I am pretty sure I know what the problem is with the NPR playlist. I left it up and shut the computer and tried using it when I opened it again. I think I would avoid this if I shut it off before closing the machine and start it fresh when I come back to it. 

But is it okay to lay the macbook down upside down? Should I be worried that the heat is going to cause data loss or motherboard issues sooner than usual? I do use the machine on my lap a lot and seems like I should be able to do that, right?

So, is there something that we should be doing to manage this heat with the MacBook?

Thanks
adam


----------



## WWEFreak666 (Apr 18, 2007)

There's no reason to be concerned about an Apple Macbook heating up. My brother has one and it always heats up after prolonged periods of use. Just make sure the fans are working properly.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Adam: 

Right above the keyboard there is a vent - is it obstructed in any way?

Some MacBook users don't realize there IS a vent there as during the manufacture process they cover it with plastic.










Hope that helps!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't worry, my MacBook Pro gets really hot too (sometimes up to 120* on hot summer days) and it's fine. If you want to cool it off or if you use it on a desk, prop up the back of it so that there is air flowing below it and so that the hot air can travel to the back of the case and out.


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks...Rose, I don't have any plastic in that space. I do see the vent and I can feel the hot air coming out the back when the fan comes on, so I guess everything is working fine. I suppose it is not worth worrying about, since it is what it is. I had just been reading posts somewhere about external drives failing and mentioning how heat is not great for them. At the moment, I am trying to take a short break off the computer if it gets too hot to let it cool down. I rarely use mine at a desk but that is a good idea too.

Thank you all...


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

run smc fan control..
very good app.
my pro gets very very hot..
sometimes up to 160*
fire up smc and your good to go


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

160*! That's pretty hot...


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks danny, I will look into that fan control program. My old Dell always was a little warm on the bottom, but I really think the Apple is much hotter. 

Thanks 
adam


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

yes. no problem Adam..
that program is great and works like a charm for me.


----------

